# Shrimp Competition - Sunday Nov 6th 2016 in Brampton



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

_*Do You Have the 'Best Show Quality Shrimp' in the GTA?*_

*Shrimp Competition - Sunday Nov 6th 2016 in Brampton*

*6 Classes Total*
1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Ribbons for each Class
Best of Show for Shrimp Category

*Neocaridina Shrimp Class*
*AS1.* Rili Type 
*AS2.* All Other

*Caridina Shrimp Class*
*BS1.* Crystal Red 
*BS2.* Crystal Black 
*BS3.* Taiwan Bee 
*BS4.* Tiger

Location, Times, Rules & Auction info on PRAC Site

Held by: * PRAC -The Peel Regional Aquarium Club Auction*
Sponsored by: ShrimpFever & Tommy Lam
Judging by: CAOAC Certified Judges


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What kind of shrimp are you entering?

Do you have one of these?










You could be a winner with this one.

Who knows what it is?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Scott,
Can you provide us who the winners were in each of the shrimp category and if you have any pictures? That would be awesome!!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

razoredge said:


> Hi Scott,
> Can you provide us who the winners were in each of the shrimp category and if you have any pictures? That would be awesome!!


We have photos up on our https://Peel Regional Aquarium Club FB PAGE

I will post the Final results on our website as well.

It was our biggest auction to date and we are still compiling the results. Give me about a week and I'll have em up on PRAC Aquarium Show Webpage


----------

